# Prop and Jackplate



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Jackplate first...prop second...you may find that the current prop will work well
when operating at a higher level than currently being run.


----------



## phil3220 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, much appreciated.


----------

